# In patient at Treatment Center, seen as Outpatient Clinic



## bmeech (Feb 4, 2009)

We have seen a patient, that is currently and a inpatient hospital treatment center for addiction and he visited out Orthopedic clinic, as an outpatient.  Must have day passes? How would we bill this visit and Xrays to Medicare?

Brenda M, CPC
Brainerd, MN


----------



## fredabrinson (Feb 24, 2009)

*Rules*

Hey Brenda,

I don't know the CMS rules and regulations for inpatient addiction treatment, but I'm sure it can be located on the CMS website.  It should tell you what is included and what is excluded under that benefit.  If it is included, you would need to have an agreement between your clinic and the inpatient addiction center.  If it is excluded, you shoudl be able to bill Medicare yourself.

This is an iteresting question!  I might look it up myself, just to see if I can find out!  If I do have time and if I do find the answer, I'll let you know!

Good luck!
Freda
Savannah, GA


----------

